# Intel XTU2 Benchmark Comp



## storm-chaser

_*Leaderboard Updated December 11th 7:25pm*_


First of all, you need to download the latest version of Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility, which happens to be 7.533. Download HERE

This will be exclusively for Intel CPUs atm. Does Ryzen Master have a built in benchmark? We could use that in parallel to this so AMD can compete as well....

Please follow this format when you make a submission. *Be sure to check XTU Benchmark v2.0,* because that's the one we are going to run for this competition. Make sure to include technical cpuz data about clock speed and memory, as seen below. Thanks!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

storm-chaser said:


> Does Ryzen Master have a built in benchmark? We could use that in parallel to this so AMD can compete as well....


no, nada..just a mini stress test app..


----------



## storm-chaser

kairi_zeroblade said:


> no, nada..just a mini stress test app..


Okay, then in looks like the best we can do is just go stricktly Intel on this one.. sorry AMD guys...


----------



## Arctucas

EDIT:

First run was at room temperature ~26°C.

With radiator in window, outside air ~48°F (9°C).











Tuesday is supposed to be below freezing for daytime high, will do another run then.


EDIT #2:

Outside air temp ~36°F (2°C)


----------



## storm-chaser

Arctucas said:


> View attachment 2535719


Thanks for your submission. We will also be listing peak temp on the leaderboard (as I mentioned b4) so it will count for something. Not towards overall win, but still we will have a category for it. I'm certain we are all living in the US here so most of us are probably seeing below freezing temps each night. Time to get those chillers out, boys! If you don't have one, improvise


----------



## Ichirou

Just did the test myself; got 3264. i7-8086k benched at 5.15 GHz core and 4.65 GHz cache.
But my CPU degraded at just 1.38V so it's not longer stable rip. Ridiculous, I know. Kinda meh bin.
I daily at 5.05/4.75 GHz now at just 1.34V, fully stable.


----------



## JSHamlet234

This one is a little too spicy for the big Haswell at 4.7GHz. I'll settle for 4.6 and live to bench another day. I'm not sure why the reported clock speed in XTU is 4.66, but that's not accurate.


----------



## storm-chaser

Ichirou said:


> But my CPU degraded at just 1.38V so it's not longer stable rip.


Degraded? These processors are really durable... were you doing some extreme overclocking with it? Probably a power delivery issue unless you scorched it or something? I've just never heard of that happening on the 14nm process like that...


----------



## Ichirou

storm-chaser said:


> Degraded? These processors are really durable... were you doing some extreme overclocking with it? Probably a power delivery issue unless you scorched it or something? I've just never heard of that happening on the 14nm process like that...


Beats me. 1.38V was stable for 5.15/4.75 core/cache, and then after a few months it couldn't maintain it anymore.
Dialed the core down by -0.10 GHz and dropped to 1.33V and got another few months out of it, and then it needed 1.34V.

I don't know what happened, really. Could be bad bin. VCCSA/VCCIO are 1.20/1.24V respectively, so IMC's not the reason.


----------



## storm-chaser

Ichirou said:


> Beats me. 1.38V was stable for 5.15/4.75 core/cache, and then after a few months it couldn't maintain it anymore.
> Dialed the core down by -0.10 GHz and dropped to 1.33V and got another few months out of it, and then it needed 1.34V.
> 
> I don't know what happened, really. Could be bad bin. VCCSA/VCCIO are 1.20/1.24V respectively, so IMC's not the reason.


Thanks for your sub. Ill have the leaderboard up tonight guys.


----------



## fray_bentos

Ichirou said:


> Beats me. 1.38V was stable for 5.15/4.75 core/cache, and then after a few months it couldn't maintain it anymore.
> Dialed the core down by -0.10 GHz and dropped to 1.33V and got another few months out of it, and then it needed 1.34V.
> 
> I don't know what happened, really. Could be bad bin. VCCSA/VCCIO are 1.20/1.24V respectively, so IMC's not the reason.


Did you try blasting the PC with air to get rid of all dust with something like this:








IT Dusters CompuCleaner Original Electric Air Duster Blower for PC, Laptop, Console, Electronics and Home Cleaning, Environmental Alternative to Spray air can Duster Keyboard Cleaner : Amazon.co.uk: Stationery & Office Supplies


Shop for IT Dusters PC products at the Amazon.co.uk Stationery & Office Supplies store.



www.amazon.co.uk





My PC started misbehaving randomly the other day. I blasted all the dust out of it and all back to normal again (cans of air are OK, but no where near as good as one of those air blasters). I've also seen several PCs fixed that prior to blasting wouldn't even post. Worth a shot if your PC isn't spotless inside.


----------



## Ichirou

fray_bentos said:


> Did you try blasting the PC with air to get rid of all dust with something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT Dusters CompuCleaner Original Electric Air Duster Blower for PC, Laptop, Console, Electronics and Home Cleaning, Environmental Alternative to Spray air can Duster Keyboard Cleaner : Amazon.co.uk: Stationery & Office Supplies
> 
> 
> Shop for IT Dusters PC products at the Amazon.co.uk Stationery & Office Supplies store.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC started misbehaving randomly the other day. I blasted all the dust out of it and all back to normal again (cans of air are OK, but no where near as good as one of those air blasters). I've also seen several PCs fixed that prior to blasting wouldn't even post. Worth a shot if your PC isn't spotless inside.


It's not a heat issue, if that's what you're wondering. As I mentioned, even dropping the core clock a little and voltage to 1.33V eventually ended up unstable after a few months again (temps cap off around 75-80C max at that voltage). And I don't push the CPU hard at 100% load 24/7, either. Definitely leaning towards degradation, or just poor bin. I got the 8086k for free, so I can't really complain...


----------



## storm-chaser

Update on the 9600KF rig... @ 5.3GHz
Done with 5 gallons of water @ 35*F ( see my other thread if want pics)


----------



## JSHamlet234

storm-chaser said:


> Update on the 9600KF rig... @ 5.3GHz
> Done with 5 gallons of water @ 35*F ( see my other thread if want pics)
> 
> View attachment 2535798


That's a big improvement from just +100MHz. Any other tweaks?


----------



## storm-chaser

JSHamlet234 said:


> That's a big improvement from just +100MHz. Any other tweaks?


Yeah, I wasn't watching YouTube this time around, lol
The delta T with the liquid heat exchanger is much higher than with a standard radiator. Especially in chilled water. About 12*F drop in loop temp for this run FYI. (I just wanted to get a baseline run to use an example for everyone so in addition I probably had some other background tasks going on as well)

This is a run at 5.35GHz, right near the limit. Still I want to see if I can get maybe one or two points ahead of @JSHamlet234 as he is at 3350 right now.


----------



## rluker5

As usual my 5775c does terribly with synthetic benches. Good time to bench it with it's replacement being imminent  I can still count on 1 finger the number of games that gave me trouble with it running 4k60 though.


----------



## JSHamlet234

storm-chaser said:


> Yeah, I wasn't watching YouTube this time around, lol
> The delta T with the liquid heat exchanger is much higher than with a standard radiator. Especially in chilled water. About 12*F drop in loop temp for this run FYI. (I just wanted to get a baseline run to use an example for everyone so in addition I probably had some other background tasks going on as well)
> 
> This is a run at 5.35GHz, right near the limit. Still I want to see if I can get maybe one or two points ahead of @JSHamlet234 as he is at 3350 right now.
> 
> View attachment 2535823


LOL @ watching YouTube during a bench run.

I must warn you that while I wanted to stay under 1.35v for this bench, I do believe, strongly in fact, that this old workhorse would rather die a fiery death than lose to any 6C/6T part in a MT test.


----------



## storm-chaser

kairi_zeroblade said:


> no, nada..just a mini stress test app..


Wow I'm going to have to issue another apology to AMD because the second benchmark comp i just posted (TS bench) is mutually exclusive, only supports Intel processors. I swear I didn't do it on purpose!  



JSHamlet234 said:


> LOL @ watching YouTube during a bench run.
> 
> I must warn you that while I wanted to stay under 1.35v for this bench, I do believe, strongly in fact, that this old workhorse would rather die a fiery death than lose to any 6C/6T part in a MT test.


What??? You mean to tell me you've been sandbagging this entire time? Well played my friend! No mistake about it, your processor is a pretty serious piece; its a beast. I'm certain you can give the 9900K a run for its money, especially with the overclocking going on. And I can freely admit defeat with the six core CPU. However, I don't want to have to bring out the heavy artillery, because this z820 weighs about 82LB. LOL 



JSHamlet234 said:


> LOL @ watching YouTube during a bench run.


I'm a glutton for punishment lol


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

storm-chaser said:


> Wow I'm going to have to issue another apology to AMD because the second benchmark comp i just posted (TS bench) is mutually exclusive, only supports Intel processors. I swear I didn't do it on purpose!


Yeah saw that too..seems you're all Intel competing in there..hahaha..unless the Dev (Throttlestop) does make a separate benchmark app only..


----------



## JSHamlet234

storm-chaser said:


> What??? You mean to tell me you've been sandbagging this entire time? Well played my friend! No mistake about it, your processor is a pretty serious piece; its a beast. I'm certain you can give the 9900K a run for its money, especially with the overclocking going on. And I can freely admit defeat with the six core CPU. However, I don't want to have to bring out the heavy artillery, because this z820 weighs about 82LB. LOL


It's funny you mentioned the 9900K because this bench shows biggest IPC gap between Skylake arch and Haswell arch that I've ever seen. It's almost 20%! Who wrote this bench again?


----------



## storm-chaser

kairi_zeroblade said:


> no, nada..just a mini stress test app..



Wow I'm going to have to issue another apology to AMD because the second benchmark comp i just posted (TS bench) is mutually exclusive as well, only supports Intel processors. I swear I didn't do it on purpose!



JSHamlet234 said:


> I must warn you that while I wanted to stay under 1.35v for this bench, I do believe, strongly in fact, that this old workhorse would rather die a fiery death than lose to any 6C/6T part in a MT test.


What??? You mean to tell me you've been sandbagging this entire time? Well played my friend! lol

No doubt that processor you have there is very formidable. I'm certain you can give the 9900K a run for it's money, especially with an OC like that? I just purchased a Xeon E5 1680 for overclocking via TS in windows. This is a rare xeon that actually has an unlocked multiplier, very similar to your CPU but a generation earlier, It's an Ivy Bridge EP processor with a TDP of 130 watts.



JSHamlet234 said:


> LOL @ watching YouTube during a bench run.


I'm a glutton for punishment lol


JSHamlet234 said:


> It's funny you mentioned the 9900K because this bench shows biggest IPC gap between Skylake arch and Haswell arch that I've ever seen. It's almost 20%! Who wrote this bench again?


LOL I get your drift...


----------



## fray_bentos

Ichirou said:


> It's not a heat issue, if that's what you're wondering. As I mentioned, even dropping the core clock a little and voltage to 1.33V eventually ended up unstable after a few months again (temps cap off around 75-80C max at that voltage). And I don't push the CPU hard at 100% load 24/7, either. Definitely leaning towards degradation, or just poor bin. I got the 8086k for free, so I can't really complain...


Nothing to do with heat. Everything to do with dust conducting electricity. Even a tiny amount of dust can cause issues if it lands in the wrong places (which barely effects temperatures). Turn off the PC at the mains and make sure that the power button is held down to discharge any voltage in stored capacitors before giving a good blow out.

As an example: 




Not a lot of dust, big problem. Coincidentally, I just noticed that the blower used is identical (albeit US version) to the one I purchased myself.


----------



## Arctucas

27°F (-2°C) outside air temp.













A run @ 5300MHZ.


----------



## storm-chaser

Okay guys, the leaderboard is up, just let me know if you see anything wrong and I will correct it. You can PM in that case. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## apw63

my try


----------



## Forsaken1

Need some AL results in here.
Daily OC 21c ambient.


----------



## tps3443

This is my Intel 11900K.

This is my daily stable 24/7 settings.

[email protected] all cores, max temp is 69C.
DDR4 4000.CL14 GEAR (1)


SCORE= 5791
MAX TEMP= 69C













And a couple shots of the RIG it’s self!!!


----------



## storm-chaser

tps3443 said:


> This is my Intel 11900K.
> 
> This is my daily stable 24/7 settings.
> 
> [email protected] all cores, max temp is 69C.
> DDR4 4000.CL14 GEAR (1)
> 
> 
> SCORE= 5791
> MAX TEMP= 69C
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple shots of the RIG it’s self!!!


killer setup


----------



## tps3443

storm-chaser said:


> killer setup


Do I take #2 position now?


----------



## storm-chaser

tps3443 said:


> Do I take #2 position now?


Without a doubt!


----------



## storm-chaser

Okay, I made a little headway this morning. Keeping this area at 50*F last night seemed to help This is a turbo core configuration, with three cores at 5.425 and three cores at 5.35. During the test, I don't think the higher clocks were used. After the test I found my memory was only clocked to 1800MHz. So obviously RAM has almost no effect on your results. 

@JSHamlet234 you are going to have to bump that voltage after all!


----------



## JSHamlet234

storm-chaser said:


> @JSHamlet234 you are going to have to bump that voltage after all!


Well, I tried - even at 1.375V, 4.7GHz was a no-go. I thought about bumping the BLCK up a little, but since I was coming off a fresh BSOD, I decided to just run it again after a clean reboot, and this is what I got...


----------



## apw63

another try


----------



## ThatGuyJD

Been awhile since I joined but actually ran some benches on the daily since I'm not gaming on it...


----------



## sniperpowa

4.6ghz W-3175x


----------



## tubs2x4

pic


----------



## Pk1

I have a 10850k @5GHZ all core that was getting a score of 5371 consistently. After a memory OC and an update of XTU my score has gone down to 5188. I assumed that although my OC was stable that it somehow reduced performance. I loaded up my previous BIOS profile and now my score was even lower at 5119. What could cause my score in XTU to go down so much but in gaming, cbr23, TimeSpy and AIDA64 all my scores went up?


----------



## RandalFlagg

Messing around a bit, 12700KF.


----------

